# Is a roomette two people or one?



## bombcar

If I redeem AGR points for a roomette, is that two people or one?


----------



## transit54

bombcar said:


> If I redeem AGR points for a roomette, is that two people or one?


Two. Well, either, really. But you can take up to two people in the roomette for the same amount of points as one. Both people will have all their meals and the amenities of the sleeper included.


----------



## Linda T

bombcar said:


> If I redeem AGR points for a roomette, is that two people or one?


Roomettes are for one to two people, and when using AGR you get up to two people for the price of your ticket. If it's just you, that's okay too.

You also get free meals for as long as you're on the train for the number of people in your roomette. So in a sense you're paying for two whether your traveling alone or with someone, did that make sense?

I'll be doing that in a few weeks, as my husband isn't able to accompany me on my trip, so I'll be traveling alone in my roomette and forfeiting the second person meals.


----------



## bombcar

Cool, thanks!


----------



## TimePeace

Linda T said:


> bombcar said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I redeem AGR points for a roomette, is that two people or one?
> 
> 
> 
> Roomettes are for one to two people, and when using AGR you get up to two people for the price of your ticket. If it's just you, that's okay too.
> 
> You also get free meals for as long as you're on the train for the number of people in your roomette. So in a sense you're paying for two whether your traveling alone or with someone, did that make sense?
> 
> I'll be doing that in a few weeks, as my husband isn't able to accompany me on my trip, so I'll be traveling alone in my roomette and forfeiting the second person meals.
Click to expand...

Yeah I have had to do that more than once... oh well - it is still a good deal as compared to buying the roomette even at low bucket - for one or for two...


----------



## the_traveler

Or if you look at it the other way, the second person goes free!

That's why I invited Alan on my trip to the FL mini-Gathering. It didn't cost anything extra - and besides I'm *CHEAP*!




(I figured how better to impress or bribe "the boss" than with a free trip!



)


----------



## Dovecote

In regard to your particular trip (SAN>SEA) using AGR points, you are also entitled to have Business Class Seats instead of Coach Seats for the SAN>LAX segment.


----------



## the_traveler

And the award also includes the "rail fare" for the second person also!



Just be sure to list them on the reservation!


----------



## lmctrouble

So I could do a roundtrip from Toledo to Orlando (1 zone) for two people in a roomette for 30000 points? Would that include the roomette on both trains (layover in Washington)?


----------



## NY Penn

Yes, that would include roomettes on both trains, free food in the diner on both trains, and use of the Club Acela in Washington.


----------



## MontanaJim

Linda T said:


> bombcar said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I redeem AGR points for a roomette, is that two people or one?
> 
> 
> 
> Roomettes are for one to two people, and when using AGR you get up to two people for the price of your ticket. If it's just you, that's okay too.
> 
> You also get free meals for as long as you're on the train for the number of people in your roomette. So in a sense you're paying for two whether your traveling alone or with someone, did that make sense?
> 
> I'll be doing that in a few weeks, as my husband isn't able to accompany me on my trip, so I'll be traveling alone in my roomette and forfeiting the second person meals.
Click to expand...

i always travel by myself in a roomette. I often wonder why i am not entitled to two breakfasts, lunches, dinners since i could have someone accompanying me, i just dont. im a big eater and the meals amtrak serves are too small for me. if i could have a little bit extra each meal, it would be great.


----------



## rile42

lmctrouble said:


> So I could do a roundtrip from Toledo to Orlando (1 zone) for two people in a roomette for 30000 points? Would that include the roomette on both trains (layover in Washington)?


Unless I've missed something, that trip should only cost 15,000 points.


----------



## amamba

rile42 said:


> lmctrouble said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I could do a roundtrip from Toledo to Orlando (1 zone) for two people in a roomette for 30000 points? Would that include the roomette on both trains (layover in Washington)?
> 
> 
> 
> Unless I've missed something, that trip should only cost 15,000 points.
Click to expand...

You missed where he said roundtrip. Yes, it is 15K each way. 15K + 15K = 30K.


----------



## PRR 60

the_traveler said:


> Or if you look at it the other way, the second person goes free!
> 
> That's why I invited Alan on my trip to the FL mini-Gathering. It didn't cost anything extra - and besides I'm *CHEAP*!
> 
> 
> 
> (I figured how better to impress or bribe "the boss" than with a free trip!
> 
> 
> 
> )


If you were really cheap, you would have made him pay!


----------



## seg

lmctrouble said:


> So I could do a roundtrip from Toledo to Orlando (1 zone) for two people in a roomette for 30000 points? Would that include the roomette on both trains (layover in Washington)?


As I understand the AGR program, a layover in Washington, D.C. makes it a two zone trip (which since April 1st would require 20,000 pints for the single trip).


----------



## NY Penn

It's a same-day layover, so it's one zone.


----------



## Linda T

the_traveler said:


> Or if you look at it the other way, the second person goes free!
> 
> That's why I invited Alan on my trip to the FL mini-Gathering. It didn't cost anything extra - and besides I'm *CHEAP*!
> 
> 
> 
> (I figured how better to impress or bribe "the boss" than with a free trip!
> 
> 
> 
> )


I called my oldest sister a couple days ago figuring to have some sister re-bonding time together, but unfortunately she couldn't meet me at either of my two departure cities (HUN or CIN). Bummer. It would have been fun traveling together.


----------



## Ispolkom

seg said:


> (which since April 1st would require 20,000 pints for the single trip).


Nah, that can't be right. There's no way you could get that much beer on a train.


----------



## the_traveler

PRR 60 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or if you look at it the other way, the second person goes free!
> 
> That's why I invited Alan on my trip to the FL mini-Gathering. It didn't cost anything extra - and besides I'm *CHEAP*!
> 
> 
> 
> (I figured how better to impress or bribe "the boss" than with a free trip!
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> If you were really cheap, you would have made him pay!
Click to expand...

I tried, but Alan promised me my next paycheck would be 10 times the usual, so I agreed!

Then after the trip, I realized that $-0- times 10 is still $-0-!


----------



## oregon pioneer

I am taking a trip on points later this year -- and I THINK I will be traveling alone -- but, I put my sweetie on the ticket just so it would be ticked for two. They promised me I could change the second name later if I wanted, so now I have it out to my family in case anyone wants to tag along for one or more legs of the trip. I presume I can change till the day before, as I'll pick the tickets up just before boarding (the station has machines). If no one signs on for the trip, sweetie will be a no-show.


----------



## Shanghai

I would suggest you call and have the name added as soon as you

know for certain, then you will have the tickets when you arrive

at the station and print them. The dining car folks will have

both names on their manifest too. Have a fun trip.


----------



## sunchaser

So if I wanted to redeem points for two in a bedroom on the Coast Starlight from SAN to SEA, the 25,000 points would also cover both tickets on the Surfliner, right? And no extra points needed for Business Class? Am I understanding this correctly?


----------



## AlanB

sunchaser said:


> So if I wanted to redeem points for two in a bedroom on the Coast Starlight from SAN to SEA, the 25,000 points would also cover both tickets on the Surfliner, right? And no extra points needed for Business Class? Am I understanding this correctly?


You are correct! 

No extra points needed for the Surfliner.


----------



## sunchaser

AlanB said:


> sunchaser said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if I wanted to redeem points for two in a bedroom on the Coast Starlight from SAN to SEA, the 25,000 points would also cover both tickets on the Surfliner, right? And no extra points needed for Business Class? Am I understanding this correctly?
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct!
> 
> No extra points needed for the Surfliner.
Click to expand...

That is awesome!!!! :giggle: We were talking about taking that very same run to do the whole CS route. Thanks for the info, Alan!


----------

